# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  سؤال/ ما الفرق بين الادخار والاحتكار؟

## لجين الندى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سؤال/ ما الفرق بين الادخار والاحتكار؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الاحتكار: هو حبس السلعة مع حاجة الناس إليها؛ تربصًا للغلاء.
والادخار: حبسها مع عدم حاجة الناس إليها.
فالاحتكار محرم، والادخار جائز.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال المناوي في فيض القدير (6/ 313): (والفرق بين الاحتكار والادخار، إنما كان لصلاح خاصة الماسك فهو ادخار، وما كان لغيره فهو احتكار. ذكره الحرالي).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

(ويفرق العلماء بين الاحتكار والادخار، فالاحتكار: اختزان السلعة وحبسها عن طلابها حتى يتحكم المختزن في رفع سعرها لقلة المعروض منه، أو: انعدامه، فيتسنى له أن يغليها حسبما يشاء، وهذا حرام بالاجماع في ضرورات الحياة.مكروه في كمالياتها.
ويمكن أن يلحق بالاقوات ما يترتب على احتكاره من تلف وهلاك يصيب الناس، كاحتكار الثياب في وقت البرد الشديد مع حاجة الناس إليه، وحبس وسائل النقل للجند في إبان الجهاد لما في ذلك من إضعاف لقوة المسلمين وإتاحة الفرصة لتفوق العدو عليهم وغلبته.
أما الادخار: فقد قال ابن رسلان في شرح السنن ولا خلاف في أن ما يدخره الإنسان من قوت وما يحتاجون إليه من سمن وعسل وغير ذلك جائز لا بأس به.اهـ.
ويقول الشوكاني نقلًا عن أئمة الشافعية: إنما المحرم هو احتكار الأقوات خاصة لا غيرها ولا مقدار الكفاية منها، ويدل على ذلك ما ثَبَتَ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ يعطى كل واحدة من زوجاته مائة وسق من خيبر.
قال ابن رسلان في شرح السنن: وقد كان رسول الله صلى عليه وسلم يدخر لأهله قوت سنتهم من تمر وغيره.
قال أبو داود: قيل لسعيد - يعنى ابن المسيب - فإنك تحتكر.
قال: ومعمر كان يحتكر.
وكذا في صحيح مسلم: قال ابن عبد البر وآخرون: إنما كانا - يعنى ابن المسيب ومعمرًا - يحتكران الزيت، وحملا الحديث على احتكار القوت عند الحاجة إليه.
وكذلك حمله الشافعي وأبو حنيفة وآخرون.
قال الشوكاني: ويدل على اعتبار الحاجة وقصد إغلاء السعر على المسلمين قوله في حديث معقل " من دخل في شئ من أسعار المسلمين ليغليه عليهم، وقوله في حديث أبى هريرة، يريد أن يغلى بها على المسلمين  قال أبو داود: سألت أحمد بن حنبل ما الحكرة.
قال ما فيه عيش الناس، أي حياتهم وقوتهم.
وقال الأثرم: سمعت أبا عبد الله - يعنى أحمد بن حنبل - يسئل عن أي شئ الاحتكار، فقال إذا كان من قوت الناس فهو الذى يكره.
وهذا قول عمر وقال الاوزاعي، المحتكر من يعترض السوق، أي ينصب نفسه للتردد إلى الأسواق ليشترى منها الطعام الذى يحتاجون إليه ليحتكره.
قال السبكى: الذى ينبغى أن يقال في ذلك أنه إن منع غيره من الشراء وحصل به ضيق حرم.
وإن كانت الأسعار رخيصة وكان القدر الذى يشتريه لا حاجة بالناس إليه فليس لمنعه من شرائه وادخاره إلى وقت حاجة الناس إليه معنى " قال القاضى حسين والرويانى " وربما يكون هذا حسنة لانه ينفع به الناس " وقطع المحاملى في المقنع باستحبابه.
قال أصحاب الشافعي: الأولى بيع الفاضل عن الكفاية، قال السبكى.
أما إمساكه حالة استغناء أهل البلد عنه رغبة في أن يبيعه إليهم وقت حاجتهم إليه فينبغي أن لا يكره، بل يستحب.
قال الشوكاني: والحاصل أن العلة إذا كانت هي الاضرار بالمسلمين لم يحرم الاحتكار الا على وجه يضر بهم، ويستوى في ذلك القوت وغيره لانهم يتضررون بالجميع).
وقال الغزالي في الاحياء: (ما ليس بقوت ولا معين عليه فلا يتعدى النهى إليه وان كان مطعومًا وما يعين على القوت كاللحم والفواكه وما يسد مسد شئ من القوت في بعض الأحوال، وإن كان لا يمكن المداومة عليه فهو في محل النظر فمن العلماء من طرد التحريم في السمن والعسل والشيرج والجبن والزيت وما يجرى مجراه.
وقال السبكى: (إذا كان في وقت قحط كان في ادخار العسل والسمن والشيرج وأمثالها إضرار، فينبغي أن يقضى بتحريمه، وإذا لم يكن اضرار فلا يخلو احتكار الأقوات عن كراهة.
وقال القاضى حسين: (إذا كان الناس يحتاجون الثياب ونحوها لشدة البرد أو لستر العورة فكره لمن عنده ذلك امساكه).
قال السبكى: (إن أراد كراهة تحريم فظاهر، وإن أراد كراهة تنزيه فبعيد.
وحكى أبو داود عن قتادة أنه قال: (ليس في التمر حكرة). وحكى أيضا عن سفيان أنه سئل عن كبس القت فقال: (كانوا يكرهون الحكرة)، والكبس بفتح الكاف وإسكان الباء الموحدة، والقت بفتح القاف وتشديد التاء الفوقية، وهو اليابس من القضب.
قال الطيبى: (إن التقييد بالأربعين يشير إلى حديث ادخار الطعام أربعين يومًا، اليوم غير مراد به التحديد).
قال الشوكاني: (ولم أجد من ذهب إلى العمل بهذا العدد). ونختم هذا الفصل بما أورد الامام النووي رضى الله عنه في شرحه لصحيح مسلم عند حديث معمر بن عبد الله مرفوعًا: (من احتكر فهو خاطئ).
قال النووي قال أهل اللغة: (الخاطئ بالهمز هو العاصى الآثم).
وهذا الحديث صريح في تحريم الاحتكار في الأقوات خاصة، وهو أن يشترى الطعام في وقت الغلاء للتجارة ولا يبيعه في الحال بل يدخره ليغلو ثمنه.
فأما إذا جاءه من قريته أو اشتراه في وقت الرخص وادخره، أو إبتاعه في وقت الغلاء لحاجته إلى أكله، أو إبتاعه ليبيعه في وقته فليس باحتكار ولا تحريم فيه.
قال وأما غير الاقوات فلا يحرم الاحتكار فيه بكل حال، هذا تفصيل مذهبنا قال العلماء: والحكمة في تحريم الاحتكار دفع الضرر عن عامة الناس، كما أجمع العلماء على أنه لو كان عند انسان طعام واضطر الناس إليه ولم يجدوا غيره أجبر على بيعه دفعا للضرر عن الناس.
وأما ما ذكر في الكتاب - يعنى في صحيح مسلم - عن سعيد بن المسيب ومعمر راوي الحديث أنهما كانا يحتكران، فقال ابن عبد البر وآخرون: إنما كانا يحتكران الزيت، وحملا الحديث على احتكار القوت عند الحاجة إليه والغلاء، وكذا حمله الشافعي وأبو حنيفة وآخرون.
وهو الصحيح وَاَللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ).

انظر: (المجموع شرح المهذب)، مع تكملة السبكي والمطيعي: (13/ 46 - 48).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الاحتكار لغةً: حبس الطّعام إرادة الغلاء، والاسم منه: الحكرة.
أمّا في الشّرع فقد عرّفه الحنفيّة بأنّه: اشتراء طعام ونحوه وحبسه إلى الغلاء.
وعرّفه المالكيّة: بأنّه رصد الأسواق انتظارًا لارتفاع الأثمان، وعرّفه الشّافعيّة: بأنّه اشتراء القوت وقت الغلاء، وإمساكه وبيعه بأكثر من ثمنه للتّضييق.
وعرّفه الحنابلة: بأنّه اشتراء القوت وحبسه انتظارًا للغلاء.


 الادّخار: ادّخار الشّيء تخبئته لوقت الحاجة.
وعلى هذا فيفترق الادّخار عن الاحتكار في أنّ الاحتكار لا يكون إلاّ فيما يضرّ بالنّاس حبسه، على التّفصيل السّابق، أمّا الادّخار: فإنّه يتحقّق فيما يضرّ وما لا يضرّ، وفي الأموال النّقديّة وغيرها.
كما أنّ الادّخار قد يكون مطلوبًا في بعض صوره، كادّخار الدّولة حاجيّات الشّعب.

انظر: هامش كتاب الحسبة لابن تيمية (1/ 236 - 237)، تحقيق: علي بن نايف الشحود.

----------


## لجين الندى

الأخوان الفاضلان:
محمد طه شعبان - أبو البراء محمد علاوة
أجزل الله لكما العطاء .. وجزاكما كل خير

سؤال/ كيف يكون الادخار يضر وهو في غير حاجة الناس؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> الأخوان الفاضلان:
> محمد طه شعبان - أبو البراء محمد علاوة
> أجزل الله لكما العطاء .. وجزاكما كل خير
> 
> سؤال/ كيف يكون الادخار يضر وهو في غير حاجة الناس؟


وفيكم بارك الله، نعم قد يضر الادخار وقت الحاجة والضرورة، ويوضحه ما قاله: السبكى: (إذا كان في وقت قحط كان في ادخار العسل والسمن والشيرج وأمثالها إضرار، فينبغي أن يقضى بتحريمه، وإذا لم يكن إضرار فلا يخلو احتكار الأقوات عن كراهة.
وقال القاضى حسين: (إذا كان الناس يحتاجون الثياب ونحوها لشدة البرد أو لستر العورة فكره لمن عنده ذلك إمساكه).

----------


## لجين الندى

بوركتم وجزيتم خيرا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بوركتم وجزيتم خيرا



آمين، وإيَّاكم.

----------

